# Do Penn Reel Suck or What ? ? ? ? ? ?



## Garbo

I have a Penn 706 that I bought before I turned 10, and it runs like a watch, noisy as a coffee grinder but works as well as ever. 

I don't know all the details of everything that has happened over the years at Penn, but quality is nowhere near where it was at one time in Penn Reels. 

My oldest son bought a Penn Battle last fall, and it lost it's anti reverse last weekend. I opened it up and eventually get it going but the reel doesn't deserve to have Penn on it's side compared to the 706 that patiently waits upstairs........ for it's next Battle.

Junk, compared to what used to be called Penn Reels. 


Thoughts.......


.


----------



## whome

I've got a few older penn reels, but I won't buy any of the new ones...They are junk now....


----------



## beeritself

I agree, I don't purchase new Penn reels. They even feel cheap. Stick with the 706.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Aren't the new ones made in China?


----------



## coolbluestreak

Made in china......like everything else that's gone down hill.


----------



## cuzmondo

*Penn Reels*

I've got several old Penns, 704's, 309's, 114's, 209's. All have worked flawlessly, and have been low maintenance. Basically I just wash them after use and lube them regularly. All are pushing 15 - 20 or more years old. Great reels and I have no complaint. 

That said, I wouldn't own one of the newer Chinese maid Penns. It's a damn shame that such a once great brand has turned to shit in the name of profit and "shareholder" value.


----------



## Austin

If I'm using a Penn, its a 706. Either a Z or a Greenie. For just about all other reels, I use Shimano. As far as rods, They're all custom with exception of a small st. croix. 

That being said, I have messed around with most of the newer Penn models, and I'm not overly impressed. They aren't built like tanks like they used to be.


----------



## BowChamp

It's called PROFIT MARGINE. They have to keep it up, one way or the other. What a shame.


----------



## keperry1182

I use all Penn equipment. They are made in china now, so is everything else. Shimano, who everybody drools over, is made in Malaysia. All my Penn gear is solid, I have the spinfishers, a battle 7000 a squall 50 that I just got and I got an international 965 from a friend who tried to take it apart to grease it and f'd it up, I mailed it to Penn in IOWA and they rebuilt it with new parts for 30 dollars, Americans providing excellent customer service. Try that with a shimano. Don't get Penn if you don't want, and the old ones are awesome for sure, but just because they are made in china doesn't mean anything, besides what are your AMERICAN options if you don't want a 30 year old reel? This is just crap, it's like the chevy ford argument they are both good, reels and trucks.


----------



## whome

I don't care if Santa Makes them at the north pole, all I care about is how they work. They are building cheap reels now....Bottom line...If they work for you then great....But they don't cut it for what I do...Give that battle 7000 a couple years and see how it holds up...


----------



## Gonzo

Dang! I bought one last year, liked it so much, I bought 2 more. I have two 8000 series and one 6000 series. They seemed solid to me and when I searched for feedback, many said really good things about them especially with the 100 drag. I better go service mine, check it, lube/grease it etc and hope that they hold up. I brought up some nice AJs and Snappers with them so I hope they continue to hold out!


----------



## keperry1182

I bought mine in January of last year, it's goin strong. Always a good idea to service them. It's got the Ht100 drag and is amazingly corrosion and sand resistant. I put 30ish kings in the kayak last year with it, some big ones, and it's doing just fine. My 440 is a trooper, I've landed several 36+" reds with it and even a smaller shark or two on accident and all ive had to do in two years is freshwater rinse and grease. the guys at bass pro and outcast have told me they're getting awesome reviews on that battle, and I agree. sorry your kids reel messed up but I wouldn't say that's the norm, call penn I bet they'll take care of you. 1 800 892 5444


----------



## Stan Lockhart

Got 4 -525 Mag Penn reels,what a great reel! Now everything is made overseas and not worth a Trinker Dam. It's All about the Almighty Doller!


----------



## JoeKing

The older Penn reels are the AK's of fishing reels. They work and keep working. I have a couple of 704z's; one is nearly 30 years old and the only parts I have replaced on either of them is the bail springs on the older one. Another great american product that bit the dust. It will come back and bite them in the ass.


----------



## Aqua Legend

I have a couple of old ones. They work great and they do sound like coffee grinders!


----------



## Gonzo

Speaking of which, what do you use to lube them? Reel lube? Marine Grease? Corrosion block? WD40? If anyone has any tips, pls forward them.


----------



## JoeKing

I always used wheel bearing grease on my 704's. They used to ship them with a little tube of grease but that's long gone.


----------



## jim t

We southpaws are IGNORED by Penn...
Penn SUCKS!!!

JK,

Jim

PS, NOT a fan of that dry sounding drag either.


----------



## Gamefish27

guys they (750ssm,850ssm) are only a buck and a quarter.. disposable ! lol


----------



## Burnt Drag

*4/0s*

I have 33 give or take 4/0 HS for the boat. They are all we use. The drags are smooth and they are mostly durable. One issue we have is people screwing with them as they use them. We have several 6/0 HS penns that we use for trolling and jack fishing. I've found that a properly maintained/serviced 4/0 will last the whole season, and if something breaks, they're easily repaired. The key is attending to the problem ASAP and not trying to fish with a "broken soldier."


----------



## BullyARed

There are Penn reels made in USA out there and they are tough!


----------



## bigrick

I have well over 50 penn reels and the news ones are definately not made like the older ones, the slammer series is nice but some of the other new spinning stuff they put out is garbage, but like previously stated for $125 they are the best for the money, the only shimanos I own are the tlds and once I try to new squalls out the tlds might go into storage.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

Half of my penn 4/0s broke last year, Im ready to dump all the penn reels. This year im starting to phase out the 4/0s for Daiwa 400 sealines.


----------



## Starlifter

I read somewhere that the Penn Internationals will still be "Made in America."


----------



## Boat-Dude

I just got some new penn SS reels and the first thing I do is pop off the gear case cover and guess what hardly any grease at all. I packed them full of grease and they are smooth as silk. I have some old Penn SS reels and the new ones on the internals look the same to me.


----------



## Hook

A tip for everyone; Do not use the gear greesethat comes with the reals. After one season the gerase will look like ear wax.
The product to use is called Blue Grease HT. Comes in a 1 pound tub which will last you years. A little goes a long way. They also have it in a tube fourm for wheel bearings.
You will not believe the difference.


----------



## Garbo

cuzmondo said:


> I've got several old Penns, 704's, 309's, 114's, 209's. All have worked flawlessly, and have been low maintenance. Basically I just wash them after use and lube them regularly. All are pushing 15 - 20 or more years old. Great reels and I have no complaint.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't own one of the newer Chinese maid Penns. It's a damn shame that such a once great brand has turned to shit in the name of profit and "shareholder" value.


 
*We Agree. *

*It amazes me that a Product could be so well made as Penn Reels were at one time and a company could make a decision to downgrade quality to the point that Penn Reels are now. *

*I guess they would rather sell Junk.*



.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

jim t said:


> We southpaws are IGNORED by Penn...
> Penn SUCKS!!!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Just rotate the rod 180 degrees Jim, and reel backwards.
> There you have it.... Penn's for lefties.


----------



## Garbo

Emerald Ghost said:


> jim t said:
> 
> 
> 
> We southpaws are IGNORED by Penn...
> Penn SUCKS!!!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Just rotate the rod 180 degrees Jim, and reel backwards.
> There you have it.... Penn's for lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So that is why people do that.........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

I have 4 penn reels. Drop and Top spin. I only buy Shimano now. The new stuff aint worth it.


----------



## welldoya

Now wait a minute. IIRC my Penn spinner's handle can be changed from right to left. So what are you talking about ignoring lefties ?
Unfortunately it's all about a buck these days. They cheapen things up and instead of lowering the price, it all goes into the executive's pockets.
It's a dang shame to see "Made in China" on a great American product like Penn.
Same thing happened with Schrade knives. My favorite deer skinning and fish filet knives are made in USA Shrade. They still make those models but now made in China. Check E-Bay. The made-in-USA ones are going for 3 times what the new China-made ones are.


----------



## bigrick

we'll all be speaking chinese shortly anyway....


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

ive felt the battles in the store and they do feel kinda cheap. the ssm and ssg series i feel is a little better quality. it may not be up to par of the old 706s, but if you take care of them theyll definitely last


----------



## Tunanorth

*Usa*

Just to clarify, the "threshold" for "Made in USA" on Penn reels is at $249; a total of 34 different reel models, plus another 11 bail/color options, plus everything in the "Custom Color Shop". 
For such inexpensive [but still popular] models as the 500 and 320, the economic reality was to move them offshore or simply stop making them. 
The Penn Torque TRQ series spin reels [along with Accurate] are the only spin reels still "Made in USA".


----------



## Deeplines

Haven't bought any of the new ones. My two 6/0 I bought back in 2003 have never, repeat never, been greased and still going strong. 

Not saying you shouldn't grease you reels, just pointing out they use to make a good product. Maybe I'll mess with them when I'm home this time. At least I can think about fishing while tinkering with the poles.

Picked up a 4/0 in the Pawn shop about 6 months ago for $67. Didn't look to see if it was an old one or a new one. Need to take it AJ hunting and find out. LOL!!!!


----------



## Garbo

Tunanorth said:


> Just to clarify, the "threshold" for "Made in USA" on Penn reels is at $249; a total of 34 different reel models, plus another 11 bail/color options, plus everything in the "Custom Color Shop".
> For such inexpensive [but still popular] models as the 500 and 320, the economic reality was to move them offshore or simply stop making them.
> The Penn Torque TRQ series spin reels [along with Accurate] are the only spin reels still "Made in USA".


 

*That's some cool information, and thanks for sharing, but it doesn't debate the topic. *

*At one time Penn was the Quality Leader in the saltwater reel market. A fisherman could buy a Penn Reel and with the purchase came a confidence of using the reel for years or even decades. *

*The reels that are produced now with the Penn name on them fall more than just considerably short of the quality standards that once came with owning a Penn Reel, Plain and Simple. *

*In the mean time........*

*Shimano, which isn't "Made in USA" either...... has made incredible progress in overtaking the #1 Quality Position as it pertains to Saltwater Reels. *

*This is Really Really Sad for any American to have witnessed. *



*.*


----------



## PBTH

Garbo,

Tunanorth is a West Coast Penn Rep, who is very active on multiple forums. He does a fantastic job of providing any and all information regarding Penn. He doesn't debate topics. I think he prefers to let Penn products do the talking.


----------



## Tunanorth

*Reels*



Garbo said:


> *That's some cool information, and thanks for sharing, but it doesn't debate the topic. *
> 
> *At one time Penn was the Quality Leader in the saltwater reel market. A fisherman could buy a Penn Reel and with the purchase came a confidence of using the reel for years or even decades. *
> 
> *The reels that are produced now with the Penn name on them fall more than just considerably short of the quality standards that once came with owning a Penn Reel, Plain and Simple. *
> 
> *In the mean time........*
> 
> *Shimano, which isn't "Made in USA" either...... has made incredible progress in overtaking the #1 Quality Position as it pertains to Saltwater Reels. *
> 
> *This is Really Really Sad for any American to have witnessed. *
> 
> 
> 
> *.*




The "Made in USA" Penn models are as good as they ever were, but its inevitable that they are going to cost more than they did 25-30 years ago. 
The retail price of a Penn 4/0 113HL was about $89-99 in 1989. The current Penn 4/0 113HN is around $249, and is absolutely the equivalent in overall quality, and even better in performance. Comparing automobile pricing from the same period, its about the same price increase proportionally. 
A Penn 750SS was around $89 retail in 1979, similarly to get the equivalent quality today is going to cost 3 or 4 times as much. There's no doubt that those old reels were far more rugged than a $99 reel today, but not more rugged than a current model indexed to an equivalent price. 
For that $99 price, the Battle series offer more "bang for the buck" than just about any reel out there. 
Not sure if the OP contacted the Penn service dept. [sounds like he did not], but all reels have issues from time to time, and they are usually very good about handling problems quickly and easily.


*Edit- thanks PBTH, I kind of have my own protocol on the boards, and don't discuss other brands with the exception of size/capacity and timeline topics.


----------



## FishGolfDrink

Tunanorth said:


> The "Made in USA" Penn models are as good as they ever were, but its inevitable that they are going to cost more than they did 25-30 years ago.
> The retail price of a Penn 4/0 113HL was about $89-99 in 1989. The current Penn 4/0 113HN is around $249, and is absolutely the equivalent in overall quality, and even better in performance. Comparing automobile pricing from the same period, its about the same price increase proportionally.
> A Penn 750SS was around $89 retail in 1979, similarly to get the equivalent quality today is going to cost 3 or 4 times as much. There's no doubt that those old reels were far more rugged than a $99 reel today, but not more rugged than a current model indexed to an equivalent price.
> For that $99 price, the Battle series offer more "bang for the buck" than just about any reel out there.
> Not sure if the OP contacted the Penn service dept. [sounds like he did not], but all reels have issues from time to time, and they are usually very good about handling problems quickly and easily.
> 
> 
> *Edit- thanks PBTH, I kind of have my own protocol on the boards, and don't discuss other brands with the exception of size/capacity and timeline topics.


Totally understand what your saying about price inflation, but do you really think that the advances in fishing reel technology are anywhere close to automotive? My truck can do about everything besides make me a cup of coffee.. and my fishing reels? Well now they work with braid, that's not really saying too much.

And a big THANK YOU for jumping in btw...


----------



## Tunanorth

*pricing*



FishGolfDrink said:


> Totally understand what your saying about price inflation, but do you really think that the advances in fishing reel technology are anywhere close to automotive? My truck can do about everything besides make me a cup of coffee.. and my fishing reels? Well now they work with braid, that's not really saying too much.
> 
> And a big THANK YOU for jumping in btw...




Probably not, but the price increases in raw materials, labor, insurance, shipping, etc, etc, etc, in particular for anything manufactured in the USA have gone through the roof in a way that is beyond what we can even discuss on a humble fishing board.


----------



## Needle Fish 69

You need to get yourself a Van Staal... I had numerous penns and they all have worn out. You'll end up saving money if you spring for the Staal plus it has a lifetime warrenty


----------



## Tunanorth

*price*



Needle Fish 69 said:


> You need to get yourself a Van Staal... I had numerous penns and they all have worn out. You'll end up saving money if you spring for the Staal plus it has a lifetime warrenty





Once you get into that $600-$800 [and over] price range its pretty much exactly what I was saying to get the equivalent of those old rugged 1970's reels.
The current Penn Torque TRQ series spin reels run in the $660-$700 range, have everything the old reels did and much more, and are "Made in USA".


----------



## driver

bigrick said:


> I have well over 50 penn reels and the news ones are definately not made like the older ones, the slammer series is nice but some of the other new spinning stuff they put out is garbage, but like previously stated for $125 they are the best for the money, the only shimanos I own are the tlds and once I try to new squalls out the tlds might go into storage.


 i bought a 750 slammer a couple of years ago and i cant find reverse i figuered it doesn,t have one why is that?


----------



## Tunanorth

*anti reverse*



driver said:


> i bought a 750 slammer a couple of years ago and i cant find reverse i figuered it doesn,t have one why is that?



Very few saltwater spin reels [and only about half of freshwater spinners] of any brand still have the anti-reverse switch. 
It is notoriously a weak spot, and something that not many saltwater anglers used except for a bit of convenience while rigging.
An extreme minority of freshwater anglers still use the "backreeling" technique, mainly because they grew up doing it. 
The improvements in drag performance over the past 20 years have displaced the need for it, but some anglers do like the feeling of "connection" with the fish when backreeling.


----------



## 706Z

Why not go back to makeing 706's?Surly there is a market for the best spinning reel ever made,or ,would that make to much sence?


----------



## Tunanorth

*706*



706Z said:


> Why not go back to makeing 706's?Surly there is a market for the best spinning reel ever made,or ,would that make to much sence?




I know the topic gets tossed around every year, and you can't rule out anything in the future. The big question is would it still be popular at something like the $300-plus price point it would take to completely replicate the original quality and produce it in the USA?
Generally, anglers who are willing to go into that price category also want all the modern features, and many of those modern features are actually a requirement for compatibility with modern braided lines.
706's do work pretty well with Fireline and other fused-type lines, but the most-popular true braids are problematic with it.


----------



## 706Z

If the powers that be would producethem at or better quality than they were back then,I'll put in my order at that price,as for braid line,mono works fine for me.


----------



## HEIST

I'll just stick with my good ol' zebcos... My favorite one is a Zebco 11T with 4lb test. I've caught a 22in redfish and a 6lb bass with it. Had it for around 6 years, bought it for $12 and wouldn't sell it for $60 now.


----------



## keperry1182

HEIST said:


> I'll just stick with my good ol' zebcos... My favorite one is a Zebco 11T with 4lb test. I've caught a 22in redfish and a 6lb bass with it. Had it for around 6 years, bought it for $12 and wouldn't sell it for $60 now.


 A king that hadn't eaten in two months and was missing half his tail would rip one of these reels into pieces. I think they're fine for fresh and small inshore but I think the arguement was for at least medium to large saltwater work. I think Shimano makes a great product, and the old Penns are badass for sure, but the new Penns are just fine. This idea that "they don't make um like they used to" is just not true. They do make lower quality models now, but the high quality products are out there, they just cost more now with inflation and all. The SSGs and Battles are awesome for what they are and what they cost and if you want that reel that's going to last a decade, you have to pay for it. I love my penns from my battle to my international and I will always buy Penn, because at the end of the day they work for me and what I do. I am becoming more interested in the Daiwa products though, some good looking reels in their line up.


----------



## PENN

Gentlemen – I don’t mean to interrupt your session but allow me to shed some light on a few things…..

Is PENN made in China or USA? Machined aluminum reels are made in USA (Philly). Diecast or injection molded products are made in China. 

Are the newer PENN reels junk? Let’s clearly define “newer”. 
- From 1932 – 2003 PENN was a family (Henze) owned company…they did not make junk.
- From 2003 – 2007 PENN was owned by an investor group….they made junk…..no argument there.
- From 2007 – present PENN is owned by Pure Fishing….and does not make junk .

Has PENN put out bad product in the past 10 years? No doubt about it. Has PENN put out bad product in the past 4 years? No, but it’s going to take some time for people to realize that things have changed.

Do we have the occasional bad reel slip by our inspectors? Yep, every day, we make far too many reels for that not to happen. Do we stand behind it? Yep, every day. If you have a problem with a PENN reel that you would like us to repair, or you simply need the parts to repair yourself, please PM me and we’ll work out the logistics. 

Mike
PENN Business Manager


----------



## Tunanorth

*Penn*



PENN said:


> Gentlemen – I don’t mean to interrupt your session but allow me to shed some light on a few things…..
> 
> Is PENN made in China or USA? Machined aluminum reels are made in USA (Philly). Diecast or injection molded products are made in China.
> 
> Are the newer PENN reels junk? Let’s clearly define “newer”.
> - From 1932 – 2003 PENN was a family (Henze) owned company…they did not make junk.
> - From 2003 – 2007 PENN was owned by an investor group….they made junk…..no argument there.
> - From 2007 – present PENN is owned by Pure Fishing….and does not make junk .
> 
> Has PENN put out bad product in the past 10 years? No doubt about it. Has PENN put out bad product in the past 4 years? No, but it’s going to take some time for people to realize that things have changed.
> 
> Do we have the occasional bad reel slip by our inspectors? Yep, every day, we make far too many reels for that not to happen. Do we stand behind it? Yep, every day. If you have a problem with a PENN reel that you would like us to repair, or you simply need the parts to repair yourself, please PM me and we’ll work out the logistics.
> 
> Mike
> PENN Business Manager




Hi Mike,
Good to see you here!


----------



## Hook

706Z said:


> Why not go back to makeing 706's?Surly there is a market for the best spinning reel ever made,or ,would that make to much sence?


My understanding was that the only demand for the 706 was around here. West coast and other areas do not like spining reels do to lime twisting. Instead they use casting..Ever seen a 3/0 casted in competition? It will blow your mind.


----------



## Tunanorth

*Usa*

One last thing and I've got to head for the airport.
Here's a photo of Ronnie Tegland's commemorative Penn International being made this week right in Philadelphia, in preparation for presentation at the Fred Hall Show to celebrate his catch last month of the largest yellowfin tuna ever caught on rod and reel [unfortunately not IGFA-legal].


----------



## keperry1182

that's the most American looking Chinese lady I've ever seen!!!!!:whistling:


----------



## jjam

PENN,

Thanks for coming on here clarifying what has happen with Penn over the past years and glad Penn is making an effort to rectify their reputation by producing a better product.

Curious: 

Is Penn now made in America exclusively? or have the Chinese step up their game? Question is not to start poop, just wondering.

Tks again for coming on here 

Jimmy


----------



## Tunanorth

*How its made*

A pretty cool video from the Discovery Channel.


----------



## PBTH

Keperry, it was mentioned earlier that the cut off for Penn to produce reels in the US is $249 retail. So, any Penn less than $249 is not made in the US.


----------



## keperry1182

PBTH said:


> Keperry, it was mentioned earlier that the cut off for Penn to produce reels in the US is $249 retail. So, any Penn less than $249 is not made in the US.


I know, I know, I know some of them are made in china I got it. All I'm saying is that they still make quality reels in the US, but you're going to pay for them. What quality product do you not have to pay a premium price for. They are making cheaper reels in China because not everyone can afford a 300 dollar reel and penn cant get the price down with the manufacturing costs in the US. The reels that are made in china arent crap for what you pay for them, they are 85-200 dollar reels that work great for 85-200 dollar reels. Thats all I'm saying. Your only other options are Japanese and European companies that are doing the same thing, they have High end and Low end models and you get what you pay for. The American looking chinese lady was just a joke, just F'N around that's all it was.


----------



## bigrick

PBTH said:


> Keperry, it was mentioned earlier that the cut off for Penn to produce reels in the US is $249 retail. So, any Penn less than $249 is not made in the US.


 

The price doesn't determine where it's made, the materials used does. The penn rep stated that the spun metal was made in the US but the molded plastic products are much cheaper to produce in china.


One of the main reason I'll only buy PENN reels is even when something does break I can get online to order most any part for under $5 and have it like new the next day. In my 20 plus years of saltwater fishing I've never once threw a penn in the trash but many times one has broken and has been very very cheap to fix....


----------



## PBTH

Sorry Keperry, I meant to direct that at jjam's question.

Bigrick, materials used do not create the cut off line for US made Penns. Penn GLDs and the Baja 4/0 are made in America, neither of which are metal bodied reels.

The question for Penn is not "Where is it cheaper to make?," but "Can a profit be made on a reel if it's manufactured in the US?" The cut off for Penn's profit margin for building reels in the US is $249.

I would think that Penn could have an International's metal body machined cheaper in China than the US.


----------



## Aqua Uno

I have definitely been phasing out Penn’s for Shimano’s myself but I still have some older SS models used frequently. On the other hand just this year I had a Pflueger reel handle break and emailed customer support at Pure Fishing and had a handle sent within a week or so. Was very satisfied with their CS.


----------



## FishGolfDrink

After contacting the PENN guys on this forum, I have to say their customer service is second to none and they stand behind their brand. Thanks Mike! 

Sounds like they are serious about getting their brand back to where it was not too long ago.


----------



## PENN

keperry/bigrick/PBTH - everyone is kind of right....but let me try to clarify. PENN makes all machined aluminum reels in the USA, we can't compete on the diecast and injection molded stuff. Yes we do have a small number of diecast and injection molded products made in the USA today....the Graph-Lite lever drags, the 116L Senator, the 117 Senator (we are beginning to manufacture these again), the 535, 545, and 555, and of course the Baja Special (which does have a machined aluminum frame). Today the price threshold is roughly $250 at Tunanorth stated. Howevere we make the 535, 545, 555 in Philly and those retail for $129. One day soon we will make reels above $250 overseas...so the line is always changing and kind of fuzzy...and yes profit margin does play into the equation. If we could make every PENN reel here in the US we would but we simply can't compete like that. One thing is for sure....the machined aluminum stuff is always made here...Internationals and Torques....and anyone that says different doesn't know what they're talking about.

Mike


----------



## Boat-Dude

Mike thanks for taking the time to post here and shedding some light on the subject. I have always been happy with my PENN reals.


----------



## fishnhuntguy

*it depends*

I have had some older ones that lasted pretty good. Now I have a 5500 and it is on its 5th season. But I have had to replace the handle. If money is no object then I would buy Shimano. Good Luck


----------



## inshorecatch

I have a few older reels and those are great but would not buy anything new from penn. stick with my shimano.


----------



## SHunter

JoeKing said:


> The older Penn reels are the AK's of fishing reels. They work and keep working. I have a couple of 704z's; one is nearly 30 years old and the only parts I have replaced on either of them is the bail springs on the older one. Another great american product that bit the dust. It will come back and bite them in the ass.


60's and 70's almost all charter boats used Penn. I have some of the older ones. The ones that I bought about ten years ago have been fine. Anyone know when did they went offshore for manufacturing?


----------



## SHunter

*penns*



PENN said:


> Gentlemen – I don’t mean to interrupt your session but allow me to shed some light on a few things…..
> 
> Is PENN made in China or USA? Machined aluminum reels are made in USA (Philly). Diecast or injection molded products are made in China.
> 
> Are the newer PENN reels junk? Let’s clearly define “newer”.
> - From 1932 – 2003 PENN was a family (Henze) owned company…they did not make junk.
> - From 2003 – 2007 PENN was owned by an investor group….they made junk…..no argument there.
> - From 2007 – present PENN is owned by Pure Fishing….and does not make junk .
> 
> Has PENN put out bad product in the past 10 years? No doubt about it. Has PENN put out bad product in the past 4 years? No, but it’s going to take some time for people to realize that things have changed.
> 
> Do we have the occasional bad reel slip by our inspectors? Yep, every day, we make far too many reels for that not to happen. Do we stand behind it? Yep, every day. If you have a problem with a PENN reel that you would like us to repair, or you simply need the parts to repair yourself, please PM me and we’ll work out the logistics.
> 
> Mike
> PENN Business Manager


Thanks, you answered my question as to when and who is making them. I bought several Penns around 2000-2001 and I have been fine with them.


----------



## pacecountryboy

i have to agree with keperry1182 i have just about all penn reels and i love them i have a penn prusuit 3000 i use for spanish and bonita i have a penn 550..penn 9500ss i use for cobia season on a key largo rod..a 706 i use for kings...a penn 6/0 and a 4/0 i use for shark fishing...a long beach and a 209......i love all of them they all work great.... as long as they r taken care of the newer ones i got work just as good as the older ones.....i thank i might have had to replace a handle on my prusuit and thats it i thank its a preforence thank i like penn over any other reel out there they r great reels but like any other u have to take care of them or they wont last


----------



## BowChamp

Glad to see the PENN Boys step up and shed info on this subject. Says alot when you back what you make, good or bad. Thanks


----------



## Garbo

It's always good to see someone step up and provide support and back or stand behind their product. Mike, you are very well spoken and thanks for sharing the information, and shedding light on a subject that may be sensitive from your perspective. 

Here is a very sound point of view. 

About 30 years ago Penn owned the Market Share as well as Top Quality position in saltwater fishing reels in the South East United States, and most likely other parts of the world if not all parts of the world. 

Shimano has made more progress than any other company that produces Saltwater Fishing Reels in the past 30 years in the area of Market Share and in Improved Quality. Just look at any reel case in a Saltwater Tackle shop now verses what it would have looked like 30 years ago.....It's very obvious. Over the years, be it for whatever reason, Penn has lost the Top Quality Spot and most likely a Huge amount of Market Share, to Shimano, simply due to Shimano producing a better product, and Penn not holding their position by improving at the same rate. A good example would be the International Series. It completely dominated the top end offshore trolling reel market and Shimano created the Tiagra and ate up market share with with what many percieve as a higher quality product. Regardless of what anyone thinks, Shimano has grown into the top end trolling reel market and 30 years ago was not even a competitor to the International. Penn spinning reels followed much the same pattern over the same time period.

Diawa is Gaining Ground quickly as well. 

Please understand, I am not Bashing Penn at all, actually I hate to see things of this nature happen, as I would much prefer an American Company to any other. But, Facts are Facts. 


.


----------



## deersniper270

btt


----------



## xtopdawg386x

I have mostly older penn 850 series reels older penn 4/0 6/0 9/0 reels . How ever i have some newer penn 950 850 ssm and i have not had any problems from them . I have landed Kings cobia and even a couple bull and black tips on the newer ones with no problem's . So personally i would say it comes down to taking care of your reels if you mistreat them tossing them in the sand getting them covered in salt water and not cleaning them up after your done fishing they will end up shit reels . How ever that goes for about anything you mistreat .


----------



## Boat-Dude

xtopdawg386x said:


> I have mostly older penn 850 series reels older penn 4/0 6/0 9/0 reels . How ever i have some newer penn 950 850 ssm and i have not had any problems from them . I have landed Kings cobia and even a couple bull and black tips on the newer ones with no problem's . *So personally i would say it comes down to taking care of your reels if you mistreat them tossing them in the sand getting them covered in salt water and not cleaning them up after your done fishing they will end up shit reels . How ever that goes for about anything you mistreat .*



+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Cgregg

*Mike Penn Manager*

I just purchased a new Penn Battle 2 2500 Made in CHINA!!


----------



## kenallyson

PENN said:


> Gentlemen – I don’t mean to interrupt your session but allow me to shed some light on a few things…..
> 
> Is PENN made in China or USA? Machined aluminum reels are made in USA (Philly). Diecast or injection molded products are made in China.
> 
> Are the newer PENN reels junk? Let’s clearly define “newer”.
> - From 1932 – 2003 PENN was a family (Henze) owned company…they did not make junk.
> - From 2003 – 2007 PENN was owned by an investor group….they made junk…..no argument there.
> - From 2007 – present PENN is owned by Pure Fishing….and does not make junk .
> 
> Has PENN put out bad product in the past 10 years? No doubt about it. Has PENN put out bad product in the past 4 years? No, but it’s going to take some time for people to realize that things have changed.
> 
> Do we have the occasional bad reel slip by our inspectors? Yep, every day, we make far too many reels for that not to happen. Do we stand behind it? Yep, every day. If you have a problem with a PENN reel that you would like us to repair, or you simply need the parts to repair yourself, please PM me and we’ll work out the logistics.
> 
> Mike
> PENN Business Manager


Hi,

I need some information on a warranty claim for some penn rods that I own. The model number for the rods is SSV1017S70. thanks. 

kc


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

Seriously the guy you are trying to talk to hasn't logged in since 2014


----------



## etrade92

I love when someone dredges up a really old thread! lol Hoping you find your answer KC.


----------



## kanaka

kenallyson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some information on a warranty claim for some penn rods that I own. The model number for the rods is SSV1017S70. thanks.
> 
> kc


Talk
To
The 
Manufacturer


----------



## SHunter

There is still good info on these old posts. I was thinking about the Penn rep who wrote the history of Penn reels. That was useful to me once when I was looking at a Penn on ebay. I do agree that Kennalyson needs to call the company for his question.


----------



## MrFish

Penn rods still have shitty guides. Count on every insert to crumble apart at some point.


----------



## Stoker1

Yep, rods themselves aint bad, but those durn guides will pop on ya.

Penn spinning reels is all I own now from 2000 up to 10000 Fierces and Battles. My 2500's get used almost every weekend with no issues other than the drags being a bit on the tinker toy side.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Keep on sucking Penn.
I’m loving it. Thinking about buying 4 more Fathoms just so I don’t have to re-rig when I change how I’m fishing.

I’ve owned a bunch of Penn reels over the years and never had one let me down. But I’ve always bought the mid to upper level equipment.

Never owned any of there rods.


----------



## lastcast

Where's those Ugly Sticks?


----------



## JoeyWelch

lastcast said:


> Where's those Ugly Sticks?


They’re in the third bedroom tucked away. Sold most of my saltwater gear but still have 5 or 6 sticks. Those rods can’t be beat at that price point. Or anything close.


----------



## Strickly Fishin'

Same here. Only one issue with any of my PENN reels, and it was with one of the 
SSG Spinfishers. Took it apart and discovered a loose nut to be the problem causing the wobble. Easy fix.


----------



## kanaka

Fixed it 4 u, hope they were lashed down.


----------



## JoeyWelch

kanaka said:


> Fixed it 4 u, hope they were lashed down.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1047698


 Careful!! Your gonna dump em out.


----------



## etrade92

I second maybe third, I have ALOT of Penn Reels and they have been great. Offshore reels and Ugly Sticks make for a nearly indestructible combo.


----------



## Hook

Most of my pens are old and with no problem. I might add they have always have been kept up and used the correct reel for the certain fish targeted.
one day i will have a big sale. old mitchells gave us alot of trouble ; sold all 488 ect


----------



## kingfish501

I just picked up another Gen1 706Z off Ebay. I've still got two of my original Gen1 Zs that I fish for kings and cobia.


----------

